# Blaze and Dash Photo Essay - Last hunt road trip of the season



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Ozkar checking up on me brought me back to life. Got some catching up to do. I cancelled much of my late season hunting due to family health problems and this trip almost did not happen because of some health problems with my father. But finally in January I as able to jump in my truck with the dogs and do a walkabout.

Wild Quail hunting at Mad Island, Dash on points. Not a lot of covies found due to sheet water, warm weather, and on day two we had lots of wind. But the covies we did find were big. 
















































Bonus birds. Y'all really did not think I was not going to somehow include snipe. It's why they call me "sniper john".



















Uh Oh, Don't think we will shoot any snipe or let the dogs drink there. Dern warm weather had them out sunning. 










How about them Snow Geese. 










And Sandhill Cranes. Note the Nuclear Power Plant Domes in the background.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

With few trees to run into, Blaze got to have her fun too. She still has a heck of a nose and had to find a couple birds buried in the grass that Dash could not find. The more she becomes confident in herself being blind, the more of a problem it is becoming for me. She will now hunt and wonder far away if not watched closely. Then it is hard for her to determine direction of sounds and tends to become lost. 










Like a Gypsy









Traveling like a Gypsy living out of my truck I was fortunate in that some waterfowler friends hunting in the area had rented a house nearby and gave me an invite. Well not really nearby, but in that country two hours is nearby. It was nice to sleep in a bed and eat some of my friend's Gumbo. And oh the steaks.

I did get to make one hunt with the guys on the bay. Having just rolled in from Quail hunting before jumping on the boat. I am still in green. 










No matter with blinds like these. 










Old school decoys










A man and his dog. 










Knowing what direction the big birds where leaving the roost pond back at Mad Island I had to go back and give them a try. 
I had been amazed when I saw the first truck in line at the gate the day before on the morning of my quail hunt over 24 hours before the gate opened for waterfowl. Sleeping in my truck I found myself about 14th in line Friday evening. 

Here is what I saw the morning of my quail hunt that made me want to go back. 

Rare coastal Canadas leaving the roost. 









Cranes and more. 










I could have easily shot a limit of ducks, but did not want to turn my big bird flights. Pass shooting can sure be exciting in the right circumstances. The only two people hunting any of the areas of the compartment I was in was a biologist who could only hunt the first 30 minutes, and myself. A very pleasant hunt. I swapped dogs half way into the hunt. Dash first to learn how to sit still and not break on the big birds. 

This Crane fell so far away I never could have found it without Dash. 









I had friends on a kayak hunt nearby. They texted me with directions as they were putting decoys out on the bay at a place they scouted for kayak access. So after my morning hunt I headed that way and launched my yak to join them. 

I could not help but stop to take a picture of this dead soldier.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

The regatta hid away. 










Divers it what it is about. 



















Landed outside the decoys, but easily called in. 










For a pounding that is. 










Wake me when y'all are ready to leave. 










My friends headed north to duck hunt somewhere in the Texas hill country, I went back to sleep in my truck at mad island again. 

Dash with his first Duck retrieve. 










But big birds are what I came for. 










I ended the morning hunt early so I could make it to Davy Crocket National Forest to get some Woodcock hunting in before Dark.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Poor Blaze was not happy. A forest full of trees to run into is no place for a blind dog. 










I first hunted an area that an online friend suggested to me, but no birds found. I did find a 14 year old girls hunting license and hunter safety card in the woods. It had recently been obtained according to the dates on them. I drove to Lufkin and hand delivered them to the girls mother. I think she was about to cry when I handed them to her. Day two I hit a different area suggested to me by a forest ranger. 










Again no woodcock found. At least that I know of. Unusual for a Vizsla, Dash ranges out of sight often. I probably could not see him 50% of the time. He sure had fun. He is the wind when he runs. 










What I did find was a super secret beaver pond and flooded timber are deep within the forest that was loaded with wood ducks. At least that is what I thought until I looked at the ground. 










I ended my road trip hunting that pond with Miss Blaze. She may be blind, but she can still retrieve just fine on small water.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

THANK YOU, sniper john!! Just beautiful!! It was almost like I was there with you!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

ALL OF THIS GREAT FLEXING AND BETTER THEN GREAT PICTURES DOING 

Thanks For sharing IT"" ;D

Great Job


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Great hunt pics


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Great photos .... thanks for sharing your journeys with us!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great eye. You should put these in a book.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Awesome photography 

Wishing you and yours best of health, SJ


Julius


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dash sure is coming along. Thinking good thoughts for you and him at this weekends hunt test.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The VIZSLA - ALL HEART & NOSE - the two work in concert - never had a V in an upland field that used it's eyes to find birds - did look for cover - in a duck blind or dove field on mark - their eyes and ears are way better than mine - they are so versatile if you are willing to work them - work is what they love !!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

R said:


> The VIZSLA - ALL HEART & NOSE - .........- their eyes and ears are way better than mine - ..........


So true, but not for Blaze. She is blind. At least for another month. She has a full blown cataract in her right eye and can only see movement two or three feet away with her left eye if she is inside in a darkened room. Outside in sunlight she is totally blind. I do feel her scenting ability has enhanced over the last year and with training she has adapted and overcome so much, but for her to be safe, hunting has had to be severly limited. Provided I raise funds in time, having to sell some of my firearms to fund it, she goes in for double cataract surgery in a month. All the testing has already been done and she is a good candidate. And a sedated teeth cleaning was just done to lessen any chance of infection spreading to her eyes after surgery. So now we just wait for the big day. Blaze has been my lifetime dog in so many ways, she has earned this. My wish is for her to see and run, and hunt with me again.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I just have to share one of my photos despite no dog in it. I made my best guess of time and distance on a returning flock of geese when I hit the timer on my camera in an attempt to capture as many geese as possible in the background of this special hero picture. I could not have done better. I am the one wearing the "Radar" hat. It is a true 1950s Korean wartime issue hat that was given to me by a friend who is a retired Seabee. 










Blaze did not make my annual goose hunt this year and the only reason I did was because I am the one who brings the camp gear and decoys for the hunt party, so you might say I sucked it up and found a way. Big field and big water retrieving is no place for a blind dog and all of Dash's training had been focused on upland hunting up to that point, so both had to stay home this time. Note the old school decoys. We really needed a dog too. One of the guys had to chase a goose all the way to those round bales in the background trying to catch it. Hopefully Blaze will be back in action with us next year.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

S J you said it all - other senses step up - PIKE & I only wanted to POINT out the pup has no handicaps !! just the owner - you are not 1 of those !!!!! our prayers are with you - they are just a family member you want the BEST 4 - if you can not commit to a life time of commitment never ever think of owning a V !!!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Relished every word and salivated over ever pic. Cheers mate. glad to see you out with the pups!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

sniper john, I just want to offer you some words of encouragement about the upcoming eye surgery for Blaze...

Back in 2004, I had a female Vizsla mix who went blind from (type 1) diabetes induced cataracts. I took her in for surgery in the Fall of that year. She had cataracts removed and artificial lenses implanted, both eyes. She went in blind that morning, and came out with her vision fully restored. The post-op eyedrop routine was daunting, but only necessary for a couple of weeks. 

Yes, it was pretty pricey. But it was also, I think, the most gratifying money I've ever spent!! So good luck and best wishes to you and Blaze. It is a wonderful gift that you're giving her!!


----------

